# Thread of CONFESSIONNESS



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a confession to make. I am a full blown retard. And Ive spent most of my life on stupid shit, and now I feel sorry for myself.

So, whats your confession?? Care to confess? You know what they say about the people who never confess...


----------



## Maddygirl4932 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm too lazy and self-absorbed. I could imagine my whole life on this couch- and be enjoying it. If it weren't for school coming soon, I'd be on this couch foreverrrrrrrrrrrr....... Yeah...

(By the way, what do they say about people who never confess )


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Maddygirl4932 said:


> (By the way, what do they say about people who never confess )


oh that... Uh... Well I dont know. But I remember when Mario said something like that about toasters! Hegahjkleöflf


----------



## Maddygirl4932 (Feb 28, 2012)

Convicted said:


> oh that... Uh... Well I dont know. But I remember when Mario said something like that about toasters! Hegahjkleöflf


And Mario most definantly knows best! :tongue:


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Maddygirl4932 said:


> And Mario most definantly knows best! :tongue:


Lol he does!


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

maddygirl4932 said:


> i'm too lazy and self-absorbed. I could imagine my whole life on this couch- and be enjoying it. If it weren't for school coming soon, i'd be on this couch foreverrrrrrrrrrrr....... Yeah...


I bet I'M LAZIER THAN YOU!!!


----------



## Maddygirl4932 (Feb 28, 2012)

Fat Bozo said:


> I bet I'M LAZIER THAN YOU!!!


Tell my parents that. I would, but then I'd be required to get off this couch :laughing: haha.


----------



## Masked_Fragments (Apr 13, 2012)

Maddygirl4932 said:


> I'm too lazy and self-absorbed. I could imagine my whole life on this couch- and be enjoying it. If it weren't for school coming soon, I'd be on this couch foreverrrrrrrrrrrr....... Yeah...
> 
> (By the way, what do they say about people who never confess )


Believe me. I can stay in one spot all day long if I wasn't in school... Although, most of the time I'd sleep on the couch or in bed... Damn it, I need to continue finding a part-time job... eventually...


----------



## Maddygirl4932 (Feb 28, 2012)

Well my fellow SPs, this thread proves that we are all some form of lazy :tongue:. 
Funny, thought I'd feel more shame than giddiness....


----------



## Masked_Fragments (Apr 13, 2012)

Well, I think the fact that most of us here are lazy outweighs any shame. So... I think I agree. *half-hearted high five*


----------



## amatsuki (Apr 17, 2012)

I must confess that I just redecide things every day, so the truth I told you yesterday might be a lie today, but the truth again tomorrow. Maybe.

Perhaps?


----------



## Masked_Fragments (Apr 13, 2012)

amatsuki said:


> I must confess that I just redecide things every day, so the truth I told you yesterday might be a lie today, but the truth again tomorrow. Maybe.
> 
> Perhaps?


And therefore, what you tell in the end is only half the truth!


----------



## amatsuki (Apr 17, 2012)

Masked_Fragments said:


> And therefore, what you tell in the end is only half the truth!


 But only sometimes!


----------

